# Ack! Annie has a loose tooth!



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Call your vet now. Not because it is an emergency, but because it is still February - National Pet Dental Care month. Some vets give away free dental exams in February. 

A dog can have a perfect, tug-playing life without those little incisors. I had a dog that broke hers off chewing on and breaking out of crates! But she was a tugging machine and she could pick up coins and credit cards off of a shiny floor.

I think she should have a vet check to see if there is a hidden problem in her mouth, diet, or toys.

If it needs extraction, call around. My dog that had problems with hers needed an extraction. I was getting quotes $400 - $1,000, which I knew was ridiculous. Finally got it done for $50.50.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

How old is she? Puppies usually loose their teeth when their adult teeth come in.


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

She just turned 4. No more puppy teeth.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmmm... then I agree with tortoise, take her to the vet for a dental exam. I don't see how playing tug of war could cause loosen teeth... there might be another underlying issue.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have wondered if tug of war could cause loose teeth as my dog is a tugging machine. I think she could have broken if or loosened it. If it is only loose, it could tighten up again. Whatever the reason, I wouldn't play tug of war until a vet checks it out.


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

I took her to the vet yesterday. There is no gum disease and no decay. The tooth is still alive and healthy. He said that many times in toy breeds the bone is not very dense where the incisors are. He also said the periodontal ligament is not very strong in a lot of toys. So - he doesn't like to just start pulling incisors when they loosen unless there is a medical reason to do so (or the dog is in pain). It can sometimes tighten back up. I just need to keep it clean and keep an eye on it. No more tug-of-war either - Annie will be so disappointed!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank goodness that little Annie's tooth is still in tact. I worry about my girls too - they seem to do alot of tug-of-war with one of my old socks and they both just won't give it up. And a incident with a bra, we just won't go there! And it's little Lacey that is the more powerful one!


----------



## kat27406 (Jul 16, 2011)

*TP dental issues*

My MP, also named Annie and a rescue, has had terrible dental problems. She just had three extractions and a DoxyRobe treatment this week. Had two other extractions about a year ago. My vet says this is common with the toy/small breeds and I do clean regularly. She has had two full dentals in the last two years since I have had her and it just keeps happening. I come here looking for advise also...I also have a mimi mix poodle and he doesn't seem to have the same issues. :afraid: It is so expensive to have work done on them but I can not let either suffer pain...I think I will give some thought to raw feeding. I saw your earlier posts on dental issues...what did you end up using on your pup?:argh:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Old thread but teeth are something that you must keep on top of especially with toys. I feed raw and also give raw bones. I also brush his teeth and have a dental scraper but fortunately have not needed the scraper yet but he is comfortable with it in his mouth. What is a DoxyRobe treatment.


----------



## kat27406 (Jul 16, 2011)

*doxyrobe*



CT Girl said:


> Old thread but teeth are something that you must keep on top of especially with toys. I feed raw and also give raw bones. I also brush his teeth and have a dental scraper but fortunately have not needed the scraper yet but he is comfortable with it in his mouth. What is a DoxyRobe treatment.


The best way I can describe it is an doxycycline extended fill of some sort. I had to look it up on google. It fills the pus pockets just below the gum line and helps the teeth to remain a bit more stable...it does require the pup be under anesthesia....this pup has had a rough time of it...they said they may have to remove the k9's in the future...ugh...I feel so bad for the poor little girl.


----------

